# Garmin 240 for sale



## Fat Bill (Jan 16, 2006)

I have just upgraded to a color fish finder/gps. I just couldn't see my old gps. Anyway. I'm looking to sell my old 240. It works fine and I've had no problems with it. If I got $50 for it I would absolutely be thrilled. 

Anyone interested?


----------



## Fishinaddict (Sep 23, 2014)

Yes, how big is screen? Is it a chart plotter and fishfinder? Is internal battery good to save waypoints? Thx, paul


----------

